# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Kërkoj të kontaktoj me Universitetin e Tiranës

## t.oonix

PERSHENDETJE VELLEZER JAM NGA KOSOVA DESHA QE TE REGJISTROHEM NE UNIVERSITETIN E TIRANES DUA TA DI A ESHTE E HAPET DREJTIMI I FIZIOTERAPISE DHE SI DUHET TE KONKUROJ? QKA ME NEVOJITET ? KUR HAPET KONKURSI ? EDHE PO QE SE KA NDOKUSH TESTET E PROVIMIT PRANUES ME NDIHMONI JU LUTEM :s

----------


## t.oonix

70 shikime asnje pergjigje :S wehhh ... :rrotullo syte:  :xx:

----------


## Blue_sky

Merr o cun nr. e sekretariatit te UT-se dhe pyeti. C'leshin pret forumin? Kjo eshte njesoj si te ulesh nen peme te presesh qe te te bjere molla ne koke...

----------


## moskos

+355 (4) 28402

----------

